
Women’s stories from the tech trenches – and how *YOU* can help - rbanffy
https://girl-germs.com/?p=2011
======
towaway1138
None of these stories would even make my top ten list of work horrors. Coffee
is for closers. No one cares how many arrows were shot into to you, how much
blood you've lost, who betrayed you. Want respect? Close.

